# Student 'auctioning virginity for millions'



## amitabhishek (Jan 13, 2009)

We guys demand equal rights, this sexist...unfair. We want to be millionaires too...lol



> MORE than 10,000 men have reportedly pledged more than $5 million online to claim the virginity of a 22-year-old San Diego student.
> Natalie Dylan is being chased by besotted men across the world keen to spend a massive sum for one night of passion.
> 
> The chastity sale was first reported in September by US radio shock jock Howard Stern, but since then interest in her has rocketed with record hits to her MySpace page.
> ...


Source


----------



## red_devil (Jan 13, 2009)

i think i've read  something of this sort somewhere a couple of months ago ... not sure if it was the same person...

@amitabhishek, change the tags from code  to quote ......


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jan 13, 2009)

does she takes paypal ?   (_kidding_)


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2009)

lool...seriously...omg...wtf !


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 13, 2009)

Sadly, I'm broke...


----------



## afonofa (Jan 13, 2009)

In this case being broke is a good thing for you. Had you actually paid for her virginity, in this day and age of hymenoplasty, your money would have been wasted anyway.


----------



## eggman (Jan 13, 2009)

Virginity is not a matter of dignity but a lack of opportunity


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd be sold for much more..


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jan 13, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> I'd be sold for much more..


oh really...i just turned 18 today    wht a co-incident


----------



## alter_ego (Jan 13, 2009)

Is that why she has posted this on "Myspace"?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 13, 2009)

ghor kalyug hai


----------



## confused!! (Jan 13, 2009)

solid hai baap


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 13, 2009)

World is getting innovative


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 13, 2009)

Abhishek Dwivedi said:


> oh really...i just turned 18 today    wht a co-incident



A bigger co-incidence. Its my birthday too today!! 

PS: My actual birthday is May 5th, for some reasons its been changed to Jan 13. So its officially Jan 13.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 14, 2009)

It's very sad to see youth do these kind of things today. And she wants to raise enough funds for a masters course in family and marriage therapy?? What irony!!


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jan 14, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> A bigger co-incidence. Its my birthday too today!!
> 
> PS: My actual birthday is May 5th, for some reasons its been changed to Jan 13. So its officially Jan 13.


Happy belated Official birthday...lolz


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 14, 2009)

lol

This wont happen in India as of now I think, at least not openly.


----------



## amitash (Jan 14, 2009)

lol this is riddiculus...shes gonna get alot more than masters degree cash.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 14, 2009)

lol @ the part where she is shocked that men will pay THAT much for "doing it". If someone remembers, a small article about a year ago came that a guy going ebaying his virginity online via auction and it reached around $250,000 before it was torn down within the hour.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 14, 2009)

ha ha
crazy ppl


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 14, 2009)

and the girl is a real chick afaik.

she will easily get upto 10million going by the publicity this news is getting.

she was apparantly inspired by her elder sister which worked as a prostitute for 3 weeks to pay off her fees.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 14, 2009)

This news came up in the newspaper Dainik Bhaskar today!!! 

Oh, and they had pics of her too. Now I understand why men are bidding so high.


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah, this came in the newspaper like 2 months ago or something...


----------



## Faun (Jan 14, 2009)

I assume she got enough fame, now clog this thread. Purpose served. India media is also catching up like cretins.
There are 999666 different ways to get $$$ and fame (mostly negativ...but who cares when people don't care) within a excruciatingly short time.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 14, 2009)

Many may call this unethical, but actually, its the MEN WHO ARE WILLING TO PAY HER who are the REAL exploited lot.
Once you get over the ethical shock, you realise that she had hardly anything to loose and a lot to gain.
One forgetable night to set your future in the right track. Anyone would do it.
On the other hand, all those men who are willing to spend millions for sleeping with a virgin, its THEM who are getting screwed.


----------



## R2K (Jan 15, 2009)

WTF.................will government allow such an auction to go on............crazy ppl

imagine what would have happened if such a thing was going on in India.....


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jan 15, 2009)

if u've not seen her yet: *farm4.static.flickr.com/3024/2869290708_1d59585ca2.jpg?v=0


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 15, 2009)

^thats hawt no surprise. WTF happend to these crazy ppl?


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 15, 2009)

She looks like a transvestite who hasn't slept for the past couple of days:

*www.thehollywoodgossip.com/images/gallery/natalie-dylan-pose.jpg

I'll pass.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 15, 2009)

^ possibly she was [is]  taking some preparatory classes for the D-night


----------



## R2K (Jan 15, 2009)

she is hot


----------



## eggman (Jan 16, 2009)

She hardly looks like a person who still is virgin!!!!Must've had surgury!!!


----------

